# Some coyote howlers!



## Outdoormarsh (Apr 13, 2013)

Well here are two of my most recent coyote howlers completely finished up. They're all tuned up and ready to go! These are all-wood, one piece howlers with flared exhausts. They take alot of time to make but I love the look of em. One is padauk, and the other is stabilized redwood lace burl. Thanks to bearmanrick for stabilizing this piece, as well as two others I will be turning shortly! Both these are going up for sale!  finally glad to put my name behind my calls. 

http://i1068.Rule #2/albums/u447/outdoormarsh/DavidsCallBuilding063_zps9b873c4e.jpg

http://i1068.Rule #2/albums/u447/outdoormarsh/DavidsCallBuilding059_zpsf9ecc140.jpg


----------



## SENC (Apr 14, 2013)

Nice, I'll keep my eyes open for the sale post. I love having other callmakers' calls. There seem to be a growing number on WB, so perhaps a future gamecall swap will be in order soon.


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks SENC. I didn't even think there'd be people wanting to buy calls here on WB! It slipped my mind completely!


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 14, 2013)

SENC said:


> There seem to be a growing number on WB, so perhaps a future gamecall swap will be in order soon.



You plucked that thought right from my mind. I am trying to wrap things up and get everything done so I can start packing up shop for a move the first week of July but if there is enough interest and it gets rolling after my move I am all in for a call makers trade.


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 14, 2013)

Very nice work Outdoormarsh. All out of a single piece is impressive. I would imagine doing it that way is kind of like cutting a duck call insert.


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks final strut. And it is like a duck call insert I guess. I just don't use a jig or a band saw.... I rough cut with a hand saw! Then sand it and file it down.

I would be cool with a trade later this summer. Right now I'm focusing more on trying to sell some calls so I can make some money back from all these call expenditures!


----------

